# New Exclusive Snow Goose Hunting site!



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Guys there is a New Website that Launched today! http://www.snowgoosecentral.com/

This site is going to be your one stop site to find out information on the snow goose migration/Personal guide reports/purchase decoys/free classifieds/state based migration reports/Snow Goose Articles/Updated Snow Maps and more. Check it out and become a user today! _*The site is giving away a sqwauk Box Ecaller to one lucky winner when you become a member and make a post on the site! *_ :beer:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

*New Logo*


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Giving this a bump for the South Dakota Boys and Girls :beer:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Updated reports on the migration


----------

